# EMBALSES.NET > Biología >  Madrid invierte 5 millones de euros en los Parques del Sureste y del río Guadarrama

## NoRegistrado

Al tratar éste tema de4 ríos distintos, varias lagunas, animales y plantas, no he encontrado un subforo más adecuado. Como siempre, si queréis moverlo, sin problemas.



> El Consejo de Gobierno ha autorizado la celebración de sendos contratos de conservación y gestión del Parque Regional del Sureste, la Reserva Natural El Regajal-Mar de Ontígola y las áreas recreativas de la comarca, por un lado, y del Parque Regional del Curso Medio del Río Guadarrama, por otro. Cada uno de estos contratos tendrá un importe de 2,6 millones de euros y un periodo de 30 y 24 meses, respectivamente.
> 
> El objeto de los contratos es asegurar la correcta gestión y mantenimiento de estos espacios naturales protegidos. Ambos Parques Regionales se extienden a lo largo de 35 municipios y ocupan una extensión de unas 54.000 hectáreas, 22.116 el del Guadarrama y 31.550 el del Sureste. El Parque Regional del Sureste alberga formaciones vegetales y faunísticas de gran diversidad, entre las que destacan la avifauna asociada a cortados y cantiles, sotos fluviales y lagunas originadas por extracción de áridos, las asociadas a estepas yesíferas y cereales de secano, como es el caso de las avutardas. Aún hoy, el 50% del Parque se destina a cultivos agrícolas.
> 
> A lo largo de los últimos años, la Consejería de Medio Ambiente y Ordenación del Territorio ha trabajado en la naturalización de las 123 láminas de agua incluidas en este Parque y que se originaron por antiguas actividades de extracción de áridos. Estas láminas de agua constituyen un hábitat privilegiado para cientos de aves asociadas a medios acuáticos, de ahí la importancia de asegurar su correcto mantenimiento. Entre estas especies cabe destacar la garza imperial, el avetorillo, el calamón, el aguilucho lagunero, o anfibios como la rana verde común.
> 
> El Parque Regional del Curso Medio del Río Guadarrama y su entorno realizan una indudable función de corredor ecológico y es un eje de conexión entre el piedemonte serrano y las campiñas. Este espacio coincide en su práctica totalidad con el Lugar de Importancia Comunitaria Cuenca del río Guadarrama gracias al número de hábitats y de especies que se pueden observar, y la diversidad y heterogeneidad de sus ecosistemas.
> 
> Las mejoras desarrolladas en las riberas, junto con otras actuaciones, han dado lugar a una mejora de la calidad del agua que ha hecho posible que una especie como la nutria haya recolonizado gran parte del Guadarrama. En lo que se refiere a las rapaces, la mejora de los hábitats y el refuerzo de la población de conejos han traído consigo el incremento del águila imperial ibérica, que en los últimos años ha pasado de dos a seis parejas. Igualmente, la construcción de tres primillares ha permitido consolidar la presencia de ocho parejas reproductoras de cernícalo primilla. Especies como el ratonero, el milano negro, el águila calzada o el búho real han experimentado aumentos de población aún más importantes.
> ...


http://www.iagua.es/noticias/restaur...adarrama-47221

A ver si poco a poco...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

